
Maintaining readable code in Kotlin projects with type aliasing - rahulchowdhury
https://okkotlin.com/typealias/
======
rahulchowdhury
I was wondering how many people here on HN use type aliasing in their
codebase.

Kotlin, Swift or any other language.

